# Todays Hummer



## darylglynn (Mar 21, 2011)

First time poster , long time lurker. Thought it was a nice day to show which of my hummers I am wearing today. Apologies of the iPhone 3 photo .


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

A Wednesday hummer thread. Go on, i'll join in with a very close cousin



also with the crown at 2pm. I haven't seen another until now


----------



## darylglynn (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice , I have a 3pm crown with that same colour ( without the cross-hairs ) , that'll be Thursday's Hummer


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

keep your powder dry for the weekend and put the pics up there. that way you will have a bigger audienace and convert a few more people into hummers :thumbup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> keep your powder dry for the weekend and put the pics up there. that way you will have a bigger audienace and convert a few more people into hummers :thumbup:


I'm a "whistler" does that count? 

Mike


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

What a great coincidence! I'm wearing this for the first time today:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

This today for me !


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A square one, before Paul serviced it.


----------



## darylglynn (Mar 21, 2011)

Crikey , I like that constellation. And those two Bulovas , really really nice.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

some cracking hummers , ive owned a few in the past from omega/bulova/tissot , my fav was the tissot with the wavey dial , unfortunalty owning a hummer is like owning a classic car , when the thing breaks down they cost a small fortune to fix due to the availability of parts so i got rid of mine , i still miss them


----------



## flipperfin (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow ive never seen those  Looks good!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

flipperfin said:


> Wow ive never seen those  Looks good!


Search for 'hummer tennis' using the forum search facility. Some real crackers in there.

We should resurrect that game sometime.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> flipperfin said:
> 
> 
> > Wow ive never seen those  Looks good!
> ...


You don't need search, it's in "Classic Posts"


----------



## darylglynn (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah it's a lovely sunny Friday , so here's my hummer.


----------



## Epjack (Aug 16, 2013)

very nice watches


----------

